# copart car missing flip key fob, Chevy dealer refuses to make replacement



## Intheozarks (9 mo ago)

run a small re builder car lot in Arkansas. Vehicle purchased at copart 1/2020. 2018 with no keys. thought i could get keys made.NOPE
Local locksmiths state Chevy dealer require proof of ownership before they will look up codes. even for licensed locksmiths.
a. being a dealer, re builder, title is not transfer until vehicle is fixed and inspected by the Ar highway patrol. then a rebuilt title is issued in the business name.

Went to GM dealer with salvage title, filled out with our dealer section filled out in our name, bill of sale, business license and my ID. 
b. Nope wont make you keys, your name has to be on the front of the title. explained how salvage car are processed to counter agent. nope, not a legal document unless your name on front. I told him dealers assign on the back, they dont process every title transfer. NOPE. 
c. I own this car, have proof, bill of sale, business license, i.d. whats the problem? you cant add additional things that are not in the GM policy for making keys. NOPE
Was again told that they must have a copy of the title, all owners listed on title have to be present at the dealer and sign for replacement keys. That they must send in a copy of title to GM to be approved to pull key and key fob pin codes. They even wanted the car on the lot!

2015 cruze key took me 15 minutes to self program. 2016-19 cruze a complete disaster and hassle.
I am caught in a endless circle. copy of drivers license, title or insurnace, registration, license plate number. then GM keeps copy of ID, ownership, and paid receipt with employee name whom made key. With this disclaimer,
this file is subject to review by regional field staff, gm audit, gm security, and law enforcement agencies, IF..... vehicle ownership cannot be proven beyond a reasonable doubt, key codes or replacement keys will not be provided. 
d. how and the heck do you get lost keys replaced if Chevy refuses to help, 15k mile car, a car lot ornament. 

QUESTION: anyone use a scan too like xtool d8 or others to capture immobilizer data and make replacement copy of key fob? do you remove ignition tumbler and door lock and repin to new key? has to be a way to get this done!


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Is your car the push button start (wireless key fob) version? If so, you can buy the transmitter key fobs on eBay or Amazon.

Don't know if this will help:

*Programming without Recognized Transmitters (Keyless Access Vehicles Only)
If two currently recognized transmitters are not available, follow this procedure to program up to eight transmitters. This procedure will take approximately 30 minutes to complete. The vehicle must be off and all of the transmitters you wish to program must be with you.
1. Remove the key lock cylinder cap on the driver door handle. See Door Locks 0 44. Insert the vehicle key of the transmitter into the key lock cylinder on the outside of the driver door and turn the key to the unlock position five times within 10 seconds. The Driver Information Center (DIC) displays REMOTE LEARN PENDING,
PLEASE WAIT.
2. Wait for 10 minutes until the DIC displays PRESS ENGINE START BUTTON TO LEARN and then press ENGINE START/STOP. The DIC will again show REMOTE LEARN PENDING, PLEASE WAIT.
3. Repeat Step 2 two additional times. After the third time all previously known transmitters will no longer work with the vehicle. Remaining transmitters can be relearned during the next steps. The DIC display should now show READY FOR REMOTE # 1.
4. Place the transmitter in the front (automatic transmission) or rear (manual transmission) cupholder.
5. Press ENGINE START/STOP. When the transmitter is learned the DIC will show that it is ready to program the next transmitter. 
6. Remove the transmitter from the cupholder and press K or Q on the transmitter. To program additional transmitters, repeat Steps 4–6. When all additional transmitters are programmed, press and hold ENGINE START/STOP for 12 seconds to exit programming mode.*

Do you have to have the keys already cut to the prior door lock pattern with the super squiggly inside cut key machine that used to be for VW and MB keys? If so, try asking a locksmith if they can cut keys for you. Odds are they might have access to get through "the backdoor" to get access to whatever OEM key cut you need from GM and help you when a dealership will not.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Intheozarks said:


> run a small re builder car lot in Arkansas. Vehicle purchased at copart 1/2020. 2018 with no keys. thought i could get keys made.NOPE
> Local locksmiths state Chevy dealer require proof of ownership before they will look up codes. even for licensed locksmiths.
> a. being a dealer, re builder, title is not transfer until vehicle is fixed and inspected by the Ar highway patrol. then a rebuilt title is issued in the business name.
> 
> ...


Welcome Aboard!

Hell of a problem. I am not sure if this would work, but find a trashed Gen II and completely remove the key module and install in your vehicle.

Don't forget to introduce yourself here.


----------



## Baldrico1 (Aug 1, 2021)

Here in the UK Vauxhall and Opel car security codes can be retrieved with Tech2 Or Opcom which both give dealer level diagnostics. That would then allow virgin keys to be programmed to the car and the locksmith should be able to cut key profile from the door barrel. Not sure if you have similar in the States


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Use a HU lock removal tool. Then pop out the cyllinder. Look at the slider (pins) which are stamped with numbers. 

That is not your key code. It is the direct cut. But any place that cuts them can use that.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Have you tried going to a different dealer? It could just be the one you are dealing with are A holes. And when you get there, don't go off on the other dealer or act like anythign is up. Just hand over the title and bill of sale and ask for new keys. If you give them a reason to be suspicious they will be.


----------



## MaDoNe (9 mo ago)

Intheozarks said:


> run a small re builder car lot in Arkansas. Vehicle purchased at copart 1/2020. 2018 with no keys. thought i could get keys made.NOPE
> Local locksmiths state Chevy dealer require proof of ownership before they will look up codes. even for licensed locksmiths.
> a. being a dealer, re builder, title is not transfer until vehicle is fixed and inspected by the Ar highway patrol. then a rebuilt title is issued in the business name.
> 
> ...



I work at an auto auction in Michigan and car keys express comes right to the lot and cuts keys for units all the time. All I have to provide is the title (no matter what reassignment it is) & an appointment of agent form (since I'm an auction employee).


----------

